# 2020 Atlas



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

Any news on release date? Possible changes? I've got my eye on a 2019, but I don't need to pull the trigger any time soon, and wondering if its worth holding out for the 2020. Would really love to see the SEL Premium available with the R-line package.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

LFG said:


> Any news on release date? Possible changes? I've got my eye on a 2019, but I don't need to pull the trigger any time soon, and wondering if its worth holding out for the 2020. Would really love to see the SEL Premium available with the R-line package.


Lat year the 2019 model year was not released until October of 2018. I doubt VW is going to introduce the 2020 earlier than September 2019. So far no news on what will the 2020 be like.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Lat year the 2019 model year was not released until October of 2018. I doubt VW is going to introduce the 2020 earlier than September 2019. So far no news on what will the 2020 be like.


//OFFTOPIC//


Don't get me wrong.

I never understand the american cars and their YEAR model.


Real German cars are all the same, build in 2017 or 2018 or 2019.


Another reason why I don't get it, they publish the cars 4 months earlier. Then how can it be a 2020 model in 2019? Again, go back to my fact before. Why not using VW Atlas MK1, VW Atlas MK2, etc....


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> //OFFTOPIC//
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong.
> ...


Well the Europeenne manufactures also do the same here. A couple of months ago they introduced the 2020 in early 2019 here in the US and I believe the did the same for their Euro market. Example is the Mercedes GLE being introduced as a 2020 worldwide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Agreed. SEL Premium with R line would be sweet. Even better would be a 2.0T option.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

please dont change the body style into something better..
please dont change the body style into something better..
please dont change the body style into something better..


(i just bought my atlas and id HATE if they came out with something better looking)


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> please dont change the body style into something better..
> please dont change the body style into something better..
> please dont change the body style into something better..
> 
> ...


I doubt they would change anything major. I would hope they do a power increase to keep up. Any changes could well be some time in 2022 but just as a refresh. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dkolean (Feb 4, 2019)

2019 Atlas production goes into December of this year so no 2020 until next year


----------



## Lucile (May 12, 2011)

Seconded on the 2.0T option. Driven the 2.0T and VR6 back-to-back and they're worlds apart in the seat-of-the-pants rating system. The better fuel economy doesn't hurt, either. 

Fun fact: there are a handful of 2019 2.0T SE models lying around dealer lots. Super unicorn if you can find one.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Lucile said:


> Seconded on the 2.0T option. Driven the 2.0T and VR6 back-to-back and they're worlds apart in the seat-of-the-pants rating system. The better fuel economy doesn't hurt, either.
> 
> Fun fact: there are a handful of 2019 2.0T SE models lying around dealer lots. Super unicorn if you can find one.


There is no 2.0T SE for 2019. The only 2.0T trim for 2019 is the S. 

A unicorn would be a 2018 2.0T SEL as you only see one come up for sale every few months compared to the literally hundreds of VR6s across all trims.


----------



## Lucile (May 12, 2011)

There sure are new 2019 2.0T Atlas SEs. Literal unicorns. I drove a black one in FL in June to see how it felt vis-a-vis the VR6.

**EDIT: the 2.0T is an option on the 2019 Atlas S, SE, and SE w/ Tech.** Good luck finding them though.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Lucile said:


> There sure are new 2019 2.0T Atlas SEs. Literal unicorns. I drove a black one in FL in June to see how it felt vis-a-vis the VR6.


You are right- the order guides are incorrect and they must have started building them mid-year. Here is one:
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/774425104/overview/


----------



## Lucile (May 12, 2011)

Weird. My info says differently, plus "I saw what I saw" lol.

Still haven't figure out how to post pictures, but I've got one for you whenever I do.

**EDIT: just read your text above the picture. Still weird.**


----------



## Lucile (May 12, 2011)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Lucile said:


>


Thanks for sharing! They def made a change to the guide. Another thing I noticed is that the 2.0T no longer says TSI on the rear right of the hatch like the 2018s did.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Mrprice said:


> Agreed. SEL Premium with R line would be sweet. Even better would be a 2.0T option.


Just bought a 2019 Premium. I hate the silver 20" wheels. To me they are awful. Too big and bulky. I went black with black wheels. I also like the R line look much better. If there was a premium R line I would've grabbed one. The R line wheels are the best Atlas wheels with most of the colors. Grey and black can go with the black wheels. Red and blue really need the silver.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

*Need that Premium w R-line!*



Tim K said:


> Just bought a 2019 Premium. I hate the silver 20" wheels. To me they are awful. Too big and bulky. I went black with black wheels. I also like the R line look much better. If there was a premium R line I would've grabbed one. The R line wheels are the best Atlas wheels with most of the colors. Grey and black can go with the black wheels. Red and blue really need the silver.


Agree on the Premium wheels. My local dealership has a Premium w the two-tone wheels shown on the brown Atlas in Lucile's post just above. They look better for sure than the stock Premium wheels. Aside from the R-line wheels, I am holding off on buying the Premium until I see if they do as others have hoped too, Premium w R-Line package. The aesthetics are much improved on the R-line 

(I do have pics of the two-tone wheels in the real world, links below)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B0vVGX68QjpKAdSyzUa5_1v-elLW76tR
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Grd4v-fjEN26kthV2eOrre1hCyEMBvA8


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

gthoffman said:


> Agree on the Premium wheels. My local dealership has a Premium w the two-tone wheels shown on the brown Atlas in Lucile's post just above. They look better for sure than the stock Premium wheels. Aside from the R-line wheels, I am holding off on buying the Premium until I see if they do as others have hoped too, Premium w R-Line package. The aesthetics are much improved on the R-line
> 
> (I do have pics of the two-tone wheels in the real world, links below)
> 
> ...


I didn't realize they offered a 21" wheel. I've never seen them in person or even listed for sale. Probably not a standard option....something you need to special order.
I hope they DON'T come out with a Premium R-line.....since I just bought a Premium. 
I'd probably jump on a Red or Blue Premium R-line.


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

My wife has those 21” on her Pacific Blue SEL-P. I can say without a doubt that no pictures you see of them, will do them any justice. They look incredible in person, especially with that color body.

Because I had seen that picture of the brown one with them, I thought I would hate them. When I saw them on hers though, I couldn’t believe they were the same wheels.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

LenE said:


> My wife has those 21” on her Pacific Blue SEL-P. I can say without a doubt that no pictures you see of them, will do them any justice. They look incredible in person, especially with that color body.
> 
> Because I had seen that picture of the brown one with them, I thought I would hate them. When I saw them on hers though, I couldn’t believe they were the same wheels.


I can second this. The pictures don't do the 21" rims justice. I've seen a couple in person with them and they're absolutely amazing. Wish they were available when I purchased my 2018. Would have definitely ordered those instead of the R-Line rims lol


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Warranty is shrinking*

FYI for the 2020s

https://www.vwvortex.com/news/volks...bqqPLDghQUfRw_IGqcmuQlxNKPao3VFLS0R2B-S2_1H1Q


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> FYI for the 2020s
> 
> https://www.vwvortex.com/news/volks...bqqPLDghQUfRw_IGqcmuQlxNKPao3VFLS0R2B-S2_1H1Q


That kinda sucks. I was hoping it would be around in a few years when I was ready to return to the brand. Tho 4/50,000 is still better than most, it's still a bummer.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

capclassicv2 said:


> That kinda sucks. I was hoping it would be around in a few years when I was ready to return to the brand. Tho 4/50,000 is still better than most, it's still a bummer.


And if you read about the cross sport testing they say the Atlas will also get a facelift in Q1 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

Regardless of a facelift, the one feature I wish we had on the Atlas is an adjustable air suspension. The Touareg had one available when it was introduced, and we absolutely loved having it on the Audi allroad. Lower for highway cruising, higher for off-road excursions.

In the SEL-P that we have now, its cost significantly exceeded the MSRP of that allroad, but that allroad had a twin-turbo V6 and the extra utility of the suspension.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LenE said:


> .....cost significantly exceeded the MSRP of that allroad......


Define "significantly".


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

capclassicv2 said:


> That kinda sucks. I was hoping it would be around in a few years when I was ready to return to the brand. Tho 4/50,000 is still better than most, it's still a bummer.





TablaRasa said:


> FYI for the 2020s. https://www.vwvortex.com/news/volks...bqqPLDghQUfRw_IGqcmuQlxNKPao3VFLS0R2B-S2_1H1Q


Yeah keep in mind that it adds 2 years of maintenance back. Still i'd prefer the 6/72k with VW care instead.




LenE said:


> Regardless of a facelift, the one feature I wish we had on the Atlas is an adjustable air suspension. The Touareg had one available when it was introduced, and we absolutely loved having it on the Audi allroad. Lower for highway cruising, higher for off-road excursions.In the SEL-P that we have now, its cost significantly exceeded the MSRP of that allroad, but that allroad had a twin-turbo V6 and the extra utility of the suspension.


It was a warranty nightmare for them. That was why the Second gen Touareg never got the option in the US. In fact, the facelifted First gen Touaregs were when they initially dropped it. Air Suspension is not a very popular feature in this segment. If you want to upgrade to an SUV double the price, yeah, but not at the $50k cap mark. I could however see them putting in DCC as that is becoming more and more popular in this segment- and considering the Arteon has it standard, I would not put it past them integrating it into the Atlas next.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

ice4life said:


> It was a warranty nightmare for them. That was why the Second gen Touareg never got the option in the US. In fact, the facelifted First gen Touaregs were when they initially dropped it. Air Suspension is not a very popular feature in this segment.


I agree with this. This is true for many manufacturers. There are quite a few Grand Cherokee horror stories with it's air suspension. It was a feature I actively avoided when looking for mine.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

capclassicv2 said:


> I agree with this. This is true for many manufacturers. There are quite a few Grand Cherokee horror stories with it's air suspension. It was a feature I actively avoided when looking for mine.


Yeah having had it and not had it, I prefer normal suspensions. The biggest gripe I had with the EAS on my RR/GC were that they had a ton of body roll- particularly through turns and clover ramps. It felt like you were going to fall out of the window of the car at times. 

I will say that cars with ARS can counter that body roll, but that normally costs $8-10k more than the EAS itself, and is reserved for the high end market on vehicles like the GLE, X5, Cayenne etc. I will also say that I get EAS systems have their purposes- particularly with off-road versatility. 

The true medium ground is ADS in which you can control the suspension's dampening sans body-roll.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*2020 Line-up changes*

"Volkswagen has announced the changes that will cross the entire 2020 lineup of cars and crossovers. That means a new-generation of Car-Net connected software standard on most, wireless charging available on some models, and some driver aids become standard on nearly everything. And the trim structure gets a simplification.

We’ll start with the Atlas. Not because it gets the most changes, but because of alphabetical order. There are seven trims of Atlas for 2020, S, SE, SE Tech, SE Tech R-Line, SEL, SEL R-Line and Premium. All Atlases get the next-generation of Car-Net telematics and in-car Wifi. SE Tech R-Line adds front and rear park distance control and easy-open liftgate. SE Tech and up get 20-inch alloys standard or take SEL Premium and get 21s.".

https://www.vwvortex.com/news/volks...QyCoT3AQOXTUz3obDWomuWYnlao5AgWjeze9YfKyVPDuQ


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> "Volkswagen has announced the changes that will cross the entire 2020 lineup of cars and crossovers. That means a new-generation of Car-Net connected software standard on most, wireless charging available on some models, and some driver aids become standard on nearly everything. And the trim structure gets a simplification.
> 
> We’ll start with the Atlas. Not because it gets the most changes, but because of alphabetical order. There are seven trims of Atlas for 2020, S, SE, SE Tech, SE Tech R-Line, SEL, SEL R-Line and Premium. All Atlases get the next-generation of Car-Net telematics and in-car Wifi. SE Tech R-Line adds front and rear park distance control and easy-open liftgate. SE Tech and up get 20-inch alloys standard or take SEL Premium and get 21s.".
> 
> https://www.vwvortex.com/news/volks...QyCoT3AQOXTUz3obDWomuWYnlao5AgWjeze9YfKyVPDuQ


So not a lot of change. Basically you can use the WLAN on verizon data now, and some of the trims got more standard features. Oh and of course that deceptive warranty..

Atlas (S, SE, SE Tech, SE Tech R-Line, SEL, SEL R-Line, SEL Premium)
•	New next-generation Car-Net telematics system/Wi-Fi standard
•	SE Tech R-Line gets front and rear Park Distance Control and Easy Open liftgate 
•	SE Tech and SEL models get standard 20-inch wheels (previously optional)
•	SEL Premium models get standard 21-inch wheels (previously optional)
•	Reduced warranty from 6/72k to 4/50k (adds 2 years of maintenance)


----------



## comish (Oct 3, 2005)

Wish they would have given this thing some balls! That and not cheaped out on the interior. These made for the US VW's kills me. Have a '15 Q7, but need more room. Love my Golf R and the interiors that VW has traditionally done. 

Was secretly hoping the 2020 would somehow get an upgraded engine in some way, shape, or form. As Car & Driver so eloquently put it here: _We did question how VW thought it could get away with launching this important and long-in-development new model with an engine that’s 26 years old. Of course, the company has a well-demonstrated talent at hiding things, on full display again with the VR6 under the hood of the Atlas. Quiet and smooth are two words we never thought we’d use to describe one. The eight-speed transmission does a commendable job of making the Atlas feel like it has more than 276 horsepower, but good gearing and a responsive throttle didn’t keep the VW from being the slowest to 60 mph.

On the road, the Atlas immediately identifies itself as coming from the Jetta and Passat side of the family, rather than the European one. _

Ahh VW. Just borrow the Audi 3.0 supercharged engine, which it sounds like they are done with, and then you have a real SUV!


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Comish:
VW designed and built the Atlas for the U.S. market and it's been a big sales success so far. Your complaints are valid but let's also keep in mind that most buyers will be paying $35-40K for this vehicle not $60K for an upscale model like the Q7. I find it a pretty good value. Having said that, I fantasize about how great my Atlas would be if it was equipped with the 3.0L TDI engine. Oh well, we know why that's never happening.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

comish said:


> Wish they would have given this thing some balls! That and not cheaped out on the interior. These made for the US VW's kills me. Have a '15 Q7, but need more room. Love my Golf R and the interiors that VW has traditionally done.
> 
> Was secretly hoping the 2020 would somehow get an upgraded engine in some way, shape, or form. As Car & Driver so eloquently put it here: _We did question how VW thought it could get away with launching this important and long-in-development new model with an engine that’s 26 years old. Of course, the company has a well-demonstrated talent at hiding things, on full display again with the VR6 under the hood of the Atlas. Quiet and smooth are two words we never thought we’d use to describe one. The eight-speed transmission does a commendable job of making the Atlas feel like it has more than 276 horsepower, but good gearing and a responsive throttle didn’t keep the VW from being the slowest to 60 mph.
> 
> ...


the 3.6L isn't 26 years old. It doesn't have the 2.8L 12V-VR6.

the 3.0 supercharged V6 has a 90 degree V-angle, so it's not going to fit too well in the transverse engine pay.

Still waiting for the 2.5L V6 TSI that is available in China. Or I could deal with a 2.0TSI-hybrid 4Motion option also


----------



## comish (Oct 3, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> Or I could deal with a 2.0TSI-hybrid 4Motion option also


I would love my Golf R engine in this or some permutation of it... It is the slowest car in it's class which is kinda pathetic for a relatively new model...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

When I pay off my Tiguan... I would be looking at a SEL-P for road trips and ski trips 

265/45r21 tires are expensive and choices are limited

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

https://www.motor1.com/news/367687/2021-vw-atlas-rendering-facelift/

Render of the facelift


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Those renders keep the same general shape of the lights and grille. But looking at the camouflage images, it looks like the headlights and grille will change to match the Cross Sport concept. It'll be the same way our Cross Sport won't have the same front end as the already released Teramont X.


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)

I have heard the 2.0T will now be available on all trim levels including 4motion in Canada, but not is USA?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

aleksl said:


> I have heard the 2.0T will now be available on all trim levels including 4motion in Canada, but not is USA?


 Where'd you see that? The 2020 changes didn't indicate it. Is there a separate list of changes for Canada?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Couldn't find the atlas cross thread, but this spy photo shows the interior. I imagine the facelifted atlas will get these changes as well. If you look closely, the heated steering wheel button moved to the steering wheel finally. And there is a speed limit sign in the cockpit which means road sign recognition!


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I really like the new steering wheel design.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/10264-2020AtlasPricingFINAL.pdf

Pricing is out for 2020. And the 2.0T SEL returns! No 2.0T 4mo though.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

*2020 pricing spec*

https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/10264-2020AtlasPricingFINAL.pdf

of course, subject to change


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

looks like destination got expensive!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/10264-2020AtlasPricingFINAL.pdf
> 
> of course, subject to change


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9328029-2020-Atlas&p=113765441&viewfull=1#post113765441

Posted this a week ago. There is an SEL 2.0T again for 2020.


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

The only thing I had to add to anyone waiting out for the 2020 Atlas is to weigh 6 year/72K Mile Warranty Vs 4 Year/50K Mile Warranty + 2 Year service included.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dnldcs said:


> The only thing I had to add to anyone waiting out for the 2020 Atlas is to weigh 6 year/72K Mile Warranty Vs 4 Year/50K Mile Warranty + 2 Year service included.


I don't choose a vehicle based on the conditions of the warranty.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

dnldcs said:


> The only thing I had to add to anyone waiting out for the 2020 Atlas is to weigh 6 year/72K Mile Warranty Vs 4 Year/50K Mile Warranty + 2 Year service included.


The 2020 warranty is better is you are going to lease or only keep the car for 4 years. Two years of service is just a couple of oil changes so if you plan to keep the vehicle longer, the 2019 is the way to go.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Couldn't find the atlas cross thread, but this spy photo shows the interior. I imagine the facelifted atlas will get these changes as well. If you look closely, the heated steering wheel button moved to the steering wheel finally. And there is a speed limit sign in the cockpit which means road sign recognition!


wonder how much coding you have to do to swap out that steering wheel


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

foofighter28 said:


> wonder how much coding you have to do to swap out that steering wheel


Don't think you'd need coding. But I would imagine the wiring harness is different as the new wheel has the heated steering wheel button on it that it previously didn't.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Don't think you'd need coding. But I would imagine the wiring harness is different as the new wheel has the heated steering wheel button on it that it previously didn't.


I think the way they had it is better than on the steering wheel. It is not often that one uses that while the other buttons are more used. Just like taking the phone button out which I always use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> I think the way they had it is better than on the steering wheel. It is not often that one uses that while the other buttons are more used. Just like taking the phone button out which I always use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So funny, I never used the phone button in my atlas. Then by 19, my newer VWs didn't have the button. I have been dying for a heated wheel button on the steering wheel since the days of my Touareg. It used to be embedded only in the HVAC display on screen, and with the Touareg, the OS would take upwards of 2 minutes to fully turn on, and all I wanted was my heated wheel on! By 2015, they added a physical button to the Touareg dash as a result of this!

Now (and all my newer VWs) the button is in the dumbest place. In the Arteon it's to the right of the shift and you can't ever see if it's on or not. Just give it to me on the damn steering wheel!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> So funny, I never used the phone button in my atlas. Then by 19, my newer VWs didn't have the button. I have been dying for a heated wheel button on the steering wheel since the days of my Touareg. It used to be embedded only in the HVAC display on screen, and with the Touareg, the OS would take upwards of 2 minutes to fully turn on, and all I wanted was my heated wheel on! By 2015, they added a physical button to the Touareg dash as a result of this!
> 
> Now (and all my newer VWs) the button is in the dumbest place. In the Arteon it's to the right of the shift and you can't ever see if it's on or not. Just give it to me on the damn steering wheel!


LOL. You seem to be ending with all the other extremes and if I was in your place I would feel the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

I just want a turbo 6 cyl


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jamestown478 said:


> I just want a turbo 6 cyl


And what turbo V6 would fit in the transverse platform?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Here's the 2020 order guide:
https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinsp...9/12/MY2020_Retail_Order_Guide_US_Atlas-1.pdf


V6 is delayed until may for some reason. SEL 2.0t is back though!


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Here's the 2020 order guide:
> https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinsp...9/12/MY2020_Retail_Order_Guide_US_Atlas-1.pdf
> 
> 
> V6 is delayed until may for some reason. SEL 2.0t is back though!


I thought that CW05/20 meant the 5th calendar week of 2020?

What's interesting is they dropped Fortana Red, Reflex Silver is limited to V6 and Terra Brown is only on 2.0T. But I guess that would make sense because the 2021 is supposed to be in dealerships in May, so they're limiting things.



> The 2021 Atlas will arrive in showrooms in May 2020 after making its debut in February 2020 at the Chicago auto show.


https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a30186943/vw-atlas-2021-preview/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

capclassicv2 said:


> I thought that CW05/20 meant the 5th calendar week of 2020?
> 
> What's interesting is they dropped Fortana Red, Reflex Silver is limited to V6 and Terra Brown is only on 2.0T. But I guess that would make sense because the 2021 is supposed to be in dealerships in May, so they're limiting things.
> 
> ...


Yeah must be Feb 2020; I didn't see the CW when I glanced. 


I just don't see the 2021 arriving in May. The 2020 won't even get here until Dec/Jan. How are they going to sell a whole MY (2020) in a matter of a few months when they have been sitting on 2019 inventory for even longer?- they pushed off the 2020 because they couldn't sell their 2019s..

From what I can tell, the Cross Sport is due in May/June (as a 2020), so maybe they are confusing that?



Or maybe they legit 11th hour changed their plans because they are losing to the competition on refresh cycles.. Not that the refresh is that changed..


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, I don't see them doing both the Cross Sport and refresh Atlas at the same time. If anything, the refresh Atlas would be in the fall. VW typically doesn't release new and updated models together.


----------



## AtlasMN (Dec 12, 2019)

I just picked up a 2019, various dealers here in MN told me the 2020 was going to be a very short ~8 week production run in early 2020 and then move to 2021 shortly after... 2020 delayed for some emission approval issue... just what I was told.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

AtlasMN said:


> I just picked up a 2019, various dealers here in MN told me the 2020 was going to be a very short ~8 week production run in early 2020 and then move to 2021 shortly after... 2020 delayed for some emission approval issue... just what I was told.


Really interesting info thanks. I know they remapped the transmission on the tiguan, so maybe they did the same with the atlas. This in turn changed the emissions and fuel economy. My guess is this was done to help with the weird grinding/wooshing noise people were complaining about. 

Since it is a short run, this will be the only other time to get a 2.0t SEL in this pre-refresh style Atlas as they are offering it again for 2020 after dropping it in 2019.


----------



## dkolean (Feb 4, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Yeah must be Feb 2020; I didn't see the CW when I glanced.
> 
> 
> I just don't see the 2021 arriving in May. The 2020 won't even get here until Dec/Jan. How are they going to sell a whole MY (2020) in a matter of a few months when they have been sitting on 2019 inventory for even longer?- they pushed off the 2020 because they couldn't sell their 2019s..
> ...


The 2020 Atlas will be a very short production run with the V6 4Motion models coming March/April so it is very possible the 2021 arrives around May as 2020 production should be done in April. 

In regards to the Cross Sport VW has already said it will be launching in March so we will see in soon!


----------



## comish (Oct 3, 2005)

jamestown478 said:


> I just want a turbo 6 cyl


Completely agree. The engine is neither fast nor efficient!?!?! Kills me. Slowest in the class and marginal fuel economy with a tiny tank.

Otherwise really enjoying the vehicle. It does considerably better in the snow than our old Q7. Think its a combination of it being significantly lighter, seems better balanced, potentially the tires, and the snow mode. I do miss the Q7 3.0 engine though...


----------



## vwlover01 (Mar 18, 2014)

*when is the 2020 atlas coming out ?*

Anyone have any words on this ? I sold my 6 speed GLI for awhile already. I'm waiting to purchase Atlas 2.0 . Also anyone get issue major issue with Atlas 2.0 ?


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Atlas*

It is looking like March maybe april


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

A search on "2020 Atlas" shows this "2020 Atlas" thread with 60 posts with some good info.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9328029-2020-Atlas&highlight=2020+atlas


----------

